# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Bipolaire partner

## richardhuissen

2 weken geleden is bij mijn vriendin geconstateerd dat zij last heeft van een bipolaire stoornis.

Na het vele lezen wat dit inhoudt voor haar en haar omgeving is mijn gemoedsrust er niet beter op geworden.

Gelukkig zullen wij gaan beginnen met gezinstherapie waarbij hopelijk goed uitgelegd wordt wat ik kan betekenen voor mijn vriendin.

Maar ik zou het fijn vinden om met anderen in kontakt te komen om ervaringen uit te wisselen en zo van elkaar te kunnen leren.

Momenteel ligt mijn vriendin nog op de gesloten afdeling van de Paaz in het Rijnstate. Het is begonnen met een manische psychose welke ongeveer 8 dagen heeft geduurd. Nu heeft ze veel last van de depressieve kant waarbij ze enkele malen heeft aangegeven niet meer te weten hoe het nu verder moet met haar leven.

Mijn vraag nu is wat ik behalve haar continu bij te staan kan doen.

Alvast bedankt,
Richard een bezorgde partner....

----------


## Raimun

Hallo Richard , 
het is al geweldig als je haar wil helpen !!!...belangrijke factor bij het genezingsproces !! 
Alhoewel , het is 'n ziekte waarvan je waarschijnlijk nooit volledig geneest !! spijtig !! 
Op die PAAZ afdeling zal zij tot rust komen ( tijdelijk ! ) 
Je bent effe uit de dagelijkse sleur ..verplichtingen enz...( die bij haar als 'n zware last ervaren worden op dit moment ! ) 
Er is daar 'n geregelde dagindeling...bezigheidstherapie ...
Daarna kom je natuurlijk weer in de " real world "...en dat is minder ..
Iemand hebben die je dan nabij is ...je de nodige ruimte geeft , is 'n zegen !! 

Laat haar niet te zeer in haar schelp kruipen ...betrek haar bij alles , ook de huishoudelijke bezigheden !!
zonder op te dringen ...ga regelmatig naar buiten , 'n wandelingetje maken ....enz...

Het aller aller belangrijkste is : zorg voor 'n goede psychiater ..die de ziekte opvolgt !!
en de juiste medicatie kan vinden om jouw vriendin te helpen !! 
Zonder medicatie zijn de Ups & Downs NIET onder controle te krijgen of te houden !! 

Wens jullie nog 'n zalig en vredevol Kerstmis ..
Raimun

----------


## richardhuissen

Hoi Raimun,

Allereerst hartlijk dank voor je duidelijke antwoord.

De kerst is redelijk verlopen, ze is in ieder geval even thuis geweest al lag ze bijna alleen maar te slapen. Momentel is ze vooral erg afwezig en heel vermoeid dit komt denk ik door de medicijnen welke ze momenteel krijgt. De combinatie van rivotril, lithium, xeroxquel? is erg veel voor haar. Proberen nu de xeroxquel te verminderen.

De gegeven tips zal ik zeker ter harte nemen, alleen het vinden van een goede psychiater zal wellicht nog moeilijk worden.
Hoe weet je of een psychiater goed is en hoe vrij ben je in die keuze? In ieder geval weer iets om goed uit te zoeken.


Nogmaals hartelijk dank.

----------

